# Gotta love the tree/leaf haters.



## Raymond (May 20, 2009)

I had a guy last year who just purchased this fairly new home.
He now had 5 nice trees, nothing big even, ever...trees were never going to get big.

He explained the last place was full of trees and he was sick of raking leaves. 
So that's when he called me. Wanted a bid for removing every tree in his yard.

I really didn't want to do it but at the time I needed the work.
We walked around looking at his trees, gang I was trying to reason with him.

I looked around and pointed at many very big trees all around his house and fence even. 

I told him you're still going to have leaves and alot, just the same really.
He corrected me, with a chip on his shoulder, that he would not have as many.

After that it was on. I gave him no break and bid each tree separately.
This is one of them. I bid it for 50 bucks and told him I was digging it up
and taking it home.

Not bad huh? Not only did I get this red maple for free but I got paid to take it home.


----------



## rngrchad (May 20, 2009)

Cool job Raymond. I actually sympathize with folks who want every last tree on the property gone. They unlike some home owner's, apparently realize how much upkeep is required and are making the responsible choice which is much safer than the alternative. My thumb goes up to that fella who is just "sick" of trees but actually had the foresight to do something about it before they caused him grief.
opcorn:


----------



## Raymond (May 20, 2009)

Can you imagine how the old home owners feel when 
they drive by and see the trees they planted gone?


----------



## rngrchad (May 21, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Can you imagine how the old home owners feel when
> they drive by and see the trees they planted gone?



Yeh, that h.o. in particular is probably thinking:

"glad that sucker Raymond has to take care of those trees and not me" LOL.

I've got a neighbor lady who is terrified of the trees around her house. She wants them all cut down. Says she can't ever sleep when it's stormy or windy, and if she does she has nightmares of a tree crashing down on her house. I just did a job tonight for a fella who said the exact same thing: everytime is storms he says he can't sleep for fear of another tree landing on his house and possibly landing into one of his kids bedrooms AGAIN.

Trees do some serious damage....and unbeknownst to me until recently, they also have the ability to mess with some folks minds.....trees haunt some folks.


----------



## Raymond (May 21, 2009)

Some times a tree can save your life though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYFxSilcqgs


----------



## tree md (May 21, 2009)

LOL Ray, you crack me up! Only thing that would have been better is if you had sold the tree to the guy across the street! :hmm3grin2orange:

I have one guy who buys houses, fixes them up and rents them. Every house he buys he wants every tree on the property cut down so he has no liability. I do it for him because I am am pro at removing trees and somebody else will do it if I don't.

I also did a job for a 92 YO man a few months back where I took out 3 gorgeous, mature Pin Oaks. All around 3' DBH. He was tired of raking leaves and could give a #### about what it does to his property value. He's looking to live maybe another 10 or so years without having to rake leaves. I thought I was going to be strung up by the neighbors who were all giving me hell about removing the trees. But I got three more jobs when they saw that I know how to take them down.


----------



## Raymond (May 21, 2009)

LOL...Well so far this is going better than I thought.
I pictured everyone telling me I should of walked on the bid.

So let me see if I got this right. It's OK to remove good healthy 
small trees but not OK to top a tree?

Most trees I've topped, I end up doing again and again
then eventually removing it altogether.

How do you spell Cha-king!


----------



## S Mc (May 26, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Most trees I've topped, I end up doing again and again
> then eventually removing it altogether.
> 
> How do you spell Cha-king!



I'm having trouble reconciling this comment with your bio which states: "One of the best tree trimmers in the Mo at least."


----------



## S Mc (May 26, 2009)

tree md said:


> I also did a job for a 92 YO man a few months back where I took out 3 gorgeous, mature Pin Oaks. All around 3' DBH. He was tired of raking leaves and could give a #### about what it does to his property value. He's looking to live maybe another 10 or so years without having to rake leaves. I thought I was going to be strung up by the neighbors who were all giving me hell about removing the trees.




What a crying shame. This is why tree ordinances have been instituted. We need more of them.

How old do you think these Pin oaks were? How long do you think they would have lived? 

Sylvia


----------



## tree md (May 26, 2009)

S Mc said:


> What a crying shame. This is why tree ordinances have been instituted. We need more of them.
> 
> How old do you think these Pin oaks were? How long do you think they would have lived?
> 
> Sylvia



Your right Sylvia, it was a crying shame. It was a competitive bid for me in the dead of Winter and some much needed income. If I hadn't of done it the other guy would have. I did hate taking the gorgeous trees out though. I literally thought I was going to be strung up by the neighbors. I gave the wood to an AS member for firewood.

Funny you should ask about the age of the trees, 2 of the trees were in the neighborhood of 36" DBH and one was probably 28". I counted the growth rings on two of the trees, one was 32 and the other was 28. I was amazed. I thought that the trees would at least be 100 years plus. I don't know what the deal was with them being so large for their age. There was a creek a couple/few hundred yards away. I figured maybe a high water table???


----------



## S Mc (May 26, 2009)

REALLY interesting about the age of the trees, Tree MD. _Quercus palustris_ are among the fastest growing oaks, but this sounds pretty phenomenal. However, your description of the growing circumstances nearby undoubtedly were to their benefit.

Take into consideration that these trees had just reached the age where they had come into their ability to be of benefit to the environment, and had a long life ahead of them. It just makes me cringe to see trees of this sort taken out. 

So many people plant disposal landscapes to go along with their disposal lifestyles with little to no comprehension of exact what we are doing to our world.

Many of our clients are older as well, and dealing with their age-related perceptions of tolerance in their landscape can be quite a lesson in diplomacy. You win some, and you don't win some.

Sylvia


----------



## treeseer (May 26, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> I actually sympathize with folks who want every last tree on the property gone. They unlike some home owner's, apparently realize how much upkeep is required and are making the responsible choice which is much safer than the alternative.


Congratulations--you hit a 97 on the 100-point Arborphobia-meter!

Be responsible...be safe...cut em nowwwoooo, 'fo dey gitchaz! dem trees be de bogeyman; dey takes all yo munny den dey falls on yo haid!

:chainsawguy::stupid::computer2:

Raymond, in the past I've destroyed trees due to paranoid fear and loathing in tree owners. Yup taken rootballs away for no extra charge, too!

no shame in it.

no pride in it.

better times ahead.


----------



## Raymond (May 26, 2009)

S Mc said:


> I'm having trouble reconciling this comment with your bio which states: "One of the best tree trimmers in the Mo at least."


Nah I gave that up for you guys.
Haven't top a tree for a couple months now, been able to talk them out of it so far.

When a customer brings it up, I will try my damnedest to talk them out of it, till I'm blue in the face...I will. 
But if I can't change their mind, then I gotta do what I gotta do.

If this bothers anyone to the point they'll let me send them a few bills to pay for me, let me know and I'll do this. 

Otherwise if it comes up and minds can't be changed, I'll tell you all, all I did that day was a few bids 
and changed the oil in my trucks or something.

Your hacker buddy, Ray


----------



## treeseer (May 26, 2009)

Ya cmon sylvia nobody's perfect; specially when they are just starting out. :monkey:

progress is our most important product.


----------



## Raymond (May 26, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Ya cmon sylvia nobody's perfect; specially when they are just starting out. :monkey:
> 
> progress is our most important product.


Starting out?


----------



## treeseer (May 26, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Starting out?


sorry that's how it sounded...most established arborists would not have to take that work. :censored:

O and you spell it Ka-Ching!, not Cha-King!...

unless you're just starting out. 

Nah seriously Raymond good post thanks for sharing. Is that lil maple still alive? opcorn:


----------



## Raymond (May 26, 2009)

Nah I top it and it died.









Kidding jeeeez


----------

